# No Picture



## Blophead (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought a used 1996 Hitachi TV model #35CX30BV6J008316 and hooked up a vcr, dvd and a Bell satelite receiver. I can not get the satelite to work on the TV. It worked on my older TV.

Is there a special setting or channel with this TV? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Blophead 


Re-check your satellite connections to your t.v make sure the cable is making good contact within the tuner with all input/outputs at their proper connectors. Look at the VCR and t.v channel settings it's either 3 or 4 make sure they match with your area. If you ran a cable through the antennae connection of your satellite receiver to the VCR, connect it to the input of the VCR and VCR output to the t.v. Once done run a diagnostic through your satellite receiver by using the remote to see it's signal strength. If you ran the satellite connections through the VCR, the VCR has to be turned on in order for the signal to go through to your t.v. 


post back your findings.


----------



## Blophead (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Octaneman,
Thanks for the reply and sorry it's taken me so long to answer.
I tried a different tv (flat screen lcd) with the same cable from the satellite and the satellite signal is clear. I had to set the tv to channel 116.
I've also tried to connect satellite to the vcr and then from the vcr to the tv. This option does not work on both tv's.
The tv I want to us Hitachi model #35CX30B only goes to channel 69. Is this the problem?
What do you recommend I do next?
Thanks Blophead


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Here are the diagrams on how to set up your connections as described by the book. 

Re-set the receiver to default settings (factory) just in case its been altered.

1) Press menu button to display menu.

2)Select the system set-up option to display the system set-up menu.

3) Select the installation option to display the installation and set-up menu.

4) Select the factory defaults option. The receiver displays a warning message prompting you to confirm that you want to reset the receiver.

5) Highlight and select the Yes option to confirm the reset. The receiver resets and then displays the installation and setup menu.


Post back your results.


----------



## Blophead (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Octaneman,

I've tried your recommendations and no luck. I can not get this tv to display the satellite signal. I'm convinced that there must be a setting in the Hitachi TV that is not correctly set.

I live in a very small town 3 hours away from a large city centre....no repair man. Do you know of a company I could contact via phone that could help me set up/troubleshoot the Hitachi tv? 

Another option......since the tv works with the dvd player and with the vcr when I play a tape, I'm wondering if there is a device (other than a vcr) which would allow me to connect the coaxial cable from the satellite receiver to it which I could then connect to the tv with the s-video/rca connectors (like the vcr and the dvd)?

I'm using a Bell 9200 dual receiver and the dual mode option works with other tv's. 

Thanks


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Lets do a few more tests on it before giving up on it OK ? If you connect the coaxial cable directly to the t.v does the signal go through ? If it doesn't use the auto program function on the set to program the channels. On your t.v settings does it have a t.v\cable option select cable if it does.


Some vcr's have what is called a in-line option, it is used to connect other devices check your VCR if it supports such an option. To know if the signal goes through the VCR, when you switch from T.V/VCR mode you should see the screen toggle from one mode to another with the signal image crystal clear. Another thing to keep in mind is make sure the VCR channels are also auto-programmed to match the satellite channels. 


As for the device you requested, there is such a device available through second hand vendors, it acts as a hub for all of your devices. If you do an Internet search you will find such a device. 


Note: Can you post a picture of your t.v/ VCR and it's input/outputs so we'll have a clearer picture of what your set-up looks like.


----------



## Blophead (Aug 19, 2010)

Octaneman, I tried a different vcr and the tv is receiving a satellite signal through the coaxial cable. The tv will still not receive a signal direclty from the satellite receiver. Your option of using the cable setting for the tv will probably fix this....however I think the remote if finished. I will find a replacement and try again. Thanks for everything. Blophead


----------

